# Verständnisfrage zu int.length und String.length()



## KongFooPanda (13. Apr 2010)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage zur besseren Verständnis zu length. Bei String.length() wird die Methode length() aus der Klasse String ausgeführt. 

Aber woher genau kommt das length aus dem int.length ?

Vielen Dank

Gruss Panda


----------



## AlexSpritze (13. Apr 2010)

Meinst du

```
int i = 2;
i.length;
```
?

Da sollte der Compiler einen Fehler anzeigen, da du keine primitiven Typen wie int oder byte dereferenzieren kannst.
Oder meinst du ein int-Array?


```
int[] integers = new int[5];
integers.length;
```
Das geht.


----------



## KongFooPanda (13. Apr 2010)

Ja genau das meine ich. Ich habe einen Int-Array und benutze length. Mir ist nur nicht ganz klar, woher das kommt. In diesem fall ist es doch length kein Methodenaufruf ?


Danke


----------



## function (13. Apr 2010)

Oh da wirfst du grade etwas durch einander...
length != length()

bei einem Array ist es nur length und gibt die länge des Arrays zurück
bei String ist es length() was die länge des String zurück gibt

```
String[] strArr = new String[1];
strArr[0] = "Hallo";

int laengeArr = strArr.length; // -> 1
int laengeStr = strArr[0].length(); // -> 4
```


----------



## KongFooPanda (13. Apr 2010)

Danke

jetzt ist es mir klar geworden:lol:


----------

